

TempleOS Demands - oscilloscope
http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Doc/Demands.html

======
oscilloscope
The lack of emulated speaker drivers in VirtualBox prevented me from enjoying
the auditory experiences in TempleOS, such as the hymns.

[http://youtu.be/v9CExVdxVwI?t=3s](http://youtu.be/v9CExVdxVwI?t=3s)

